
Funniest Reviews - tim_sw
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&docId=1001250201
======
SystemOut
I can't believe they left the reviews for Veet for Men Hair Removal off the
list.

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-
reviews/B000KKNQBK](http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK)

------
yk
_Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought_ ( at the Uranium ore [1]):

Unicorn Cookie Cutter - 4.75

I am not sure that all Amazon customers know how to make yellow cake.

[1]
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000796XXM/ref=azfs_379213722_Urani...](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000796XXM/ref=azfs_379213722_UraniumOre_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=1FBFM0PYDW17KRVG0BBE&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1608755502&pf_rd_i=1001250201)

Edit: Formatting

~~~
eksith
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R3JUIEGFUTUWMI/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt...](http://www.amazon.com/review/R3JUIEGFUTUWMI/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000796XXM&nodeID=16310091&store=industrial)

"I purchased this product 4.47 Billion Years ago and when I opened it today,
it was half empty."

Brilliant!

------
gohrt
A bit surprising that they went so harshly political, highlighting the Romney
jokes on a lighthearted marketing page. The 47% of voters who supported Romney
for President might react negatively to Amazon for that.

------
alecsmart1
I am curious as to what effect do these reviews have on sales. Some of them
rate the product 1 star as part of the joke bringing down the overall rating
of the product. Anyone know if that reduces their sales?

~~~
roryokane
I'd guess that 1-star joke reviews help sales overall, by spreading links to
the joke reviews, and thus to the product. And all of the products I've ever
seen a joke review on already had a bunch of normal reviews, so the one review
rating wouldn't affect the overall rating much.

~~~
dethtron5000
There's a strong correlation between the number of reviews of movies and box
office performance, but not the average rating. Having a bunch of joke
reviews, even bad ones, probably does more to raise awareness of products than
it does to harm sales.

~~~
gohrt
That is total "Correlation is not Causation"-bait. Is "number of reviews" a
_leading_ or _trailing_ indicator of box office performance? Is "amount of
marketing spend" a confounding factor?

------
zalew
the steering wheel laptop holder also had lots of pics of road catastrophes,
etc.

